# 21:9 mit zweitem PC aufnehmen



## Neclony (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe einen 21:9 Bildschirm mit der Auflösung 2560x1080 und würde diesen Bildschirm mit einem 2. PC aufnehmen wollen.
Mit der Elgato kann ich nur 1920x1080 darstellen und diese waren noch dazu schlechte qualität! Ich habe mehrere Karten gesucht(intern und extern) aber bei jeder Karte wird nur Full HD oder darüber unterstützt, gibt es Aufnahme-Karten welche 2560x1080 unterstützen bzw wo es funktioniert? 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## uka (24. Februar 2014)

Also mir fällt erstmal nur Shadowplay ein (ohne zweiten Rechner) .. selbst die guten X-Split Karten können nur FHD. Alternativ Schnittkarten ab 1000 Euro .


----------



## Neclony (24. Februar 2014)

Shadowplay kann ebenfalls nur in 1920 aufnehmen, habe es eben getestet und meine Originale Auflösung wurde auf 1920x810 verkleinert was auch das Bild matschig gemacht hat...
Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit mit einem 2. Pc mein Bild aufzunehmen!?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. Februar 2014)

Naja 2560x1080 muss man ja auch abspielen können, also für Youtube und co ist das nichts.


----------



## Neclony (24. Februar 2014)

Das wäre mir aber neu, denn meine Videos haben diese Auflösung und es funktioniert bestens! 
Bei 16:9 ist es dann halt so als würdest du einen Kinofilm sehen ^^
Bitte keine falschen Infos verbreiten...


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. Februar 2014)

Kannst du mir vllt. mal einen Link zukommen lassen? Kann mir das nicht vorstellen


----------



## soth (24. Februar 2014)

Geht problemlos, youtube macht daraus dann halt ein 16:9 Video mit 2560x1440 Pixel...
Beispielencode
 
Neclony, warum nimmst du nicht einfach mit Software wie dxtory oder fraps auf?


----------



## Superwip (24. Februar 2014)

Shadowplay ist vermutlich die billigste Lösung um 21:9 ohne wesentlichen Leistungsverlust zu capturen, selbst wenn du dafür eine neue GraKa brauchst.


----------



## Neclony (25. Februar 2014)

Ich besitze Dxtory und nehme bis jetzt auch damit auf nur bei vielen Spielen die nicht so gut laufen bzw einfach wenig Frames hergeben merkt man es einfach wenn die Aufnahme läuft und ich Spiele diese am liebsten...^^ zb: DayZ Standalone und Arma 3 Breaking Point geben in großen Städten ca 27 FPS wenn ich da die Aufnahme starte bin ich bei 23 oder auch 19, seeehr nervig  Und dies liegt nicht an meinem System sondern an den Servern!

Und ich würde auch gerne mal gut aussehende und gut programmierte Spiele ohne Lags oder Frame-einbrüche Streamen(Gute Stream-Qualität benötigt nunmal mehr CPU Last als man mit einem PC hat)


Wie schon erwähnt Shadowplay verkleinert meine Auflösung auf 1920x810 + zu niedrige Bitrate = matschiges Bild


Mir würde es ja reichen wenn der 2. PC mit 1920x810 aufnimmt + hoher Bitrate, aber ich will mit 2560x1080 Spielen was ja leider bei der Elgato nicht funktioniert und ich kann doch nicht einfach so jede Capture-Card auf gut glück kaufen xD


----------



## soth (25. Februar 2014)

Das dir die Performance zu schlecht ist, habe ich mir fast gedacht ^^

Ich bezweifle übrigens stark, dass irgendeine (günstige) Capturecard 2560*1080 in der nativen Auflösung aufnehmen kann und bei Shadowplay wird es wahrscheinlich eher an schlechtem Scaling, als an zu niedriger Bitrate liegen.
Welchen Codec nutzt du in dxtory, vielleicht kann man da auf etwas ressourcenschonenderes ausweichen...


----------



## Neclony (25. Februar 2014)

Hmm das ist aber sehr schade 
Was würde denn passieren wenn ich diesen Splitter(DeLOCK 65051 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich) an die Grafikkarte hänge und dann mit 2560 in eine 1920 Karte fahre während ich mit voller Auflösung spielen kann??  Hat vielleicht mal jemand Probiert mit einer 1920 Capturecard 3840 oder 4096 aufzunehmen?

Ich habe in Dxtory echt lange mit den Codecs rumgespielt und bin auf den nicht empfehlenswerten, da Entwicklung abgebrochen wurde, x264VfW - H.264/MPEG-4 AVC codec gekommen 
Dieser zieht mit den richtigen Einstellungen kaum mehr Leistung aber die Dateien sind sehr viel kleiner + nicht sichtbarer Qualitätsunterschied!!
Der Standard Dxtory Codec und der Lagarith Lossles codec machen Dateien von enormer Größe: ~200GB alle 30 Minuten, wärend der x264VfW - H.264/MPEG-4 AVC codec bei 60 Minuten nur 75 GB braucht.
Wenn du einen besseren kennst nur her damit xD


----------



## soth (25. Februar 2014)

Der Adapter wäre eine Möglichkeit, ändert aber nix an der Limitierung der Karte. Capturekarten für 4k gibt es natürlich auch... das wäre eine Überlegung wert. Bei Herstellern könnte man einmal anfragen, wie es mit der Auflösung aussieht.

x264 ist nett, aber eben nicht sonderlich schnell bzw. zieht je nach Einstellung sehr viel Leistung. (Gibt übrigens auch einen Lossless Modus q=0, nicht crf=0). Bei den Lossless Codecs sind Lagarith und HuffYuv die Interessantesten.
Lossless Video Codecs Comparison ‘2007
Die Datenmengen sollten bei den heutigen Festplattenpreise kein großes Problem sein.


----------



## Neclony (25. Februar 2014)

Ja Limitierung ist vorhanden, damit kann ich leben^^ Die Frage ist halt was macht jene Karte, skaliert sie auf 1920x810 herunter oder verweigert sie ihren Job?
Die 4K Karten welche ich gefunden habe Kosten viel mehr als das es sich lohnen würde  700€-aufwärts

Werde ich mal Testen, Danke!
Festplatten kosten nix mehr, stimmt! Dennoch würde ich gerne streamen bzw DayZ usw möglichst ruckelfrei spielen können


----------



## Superwip (25. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht genau was passieren wird aber ich bin mir 99% sicher das das Ergebnis nicht brauchbar ist.

So eine Capture-Karte wäre etwa für dich geeignet: Datapath Limited - VisionDVI-DL Capture Cards


----------



## Neclony (26. Februar 2014)

1600€ hmpf...

Ich werde mir mal diesen Adapter kaufen und trotzdem mal schauen was rauskommt 

Was passiert werde ich noch Posten ansonsten Vielen Dank an alle!!


----------



## uka (26. Februar 2014)

Also wenn ich mich recht entsinne wird dir der Splitter nichts bringen. Dein Monitor wird dann falsch erkannt und am Ende hast du ganz neue Probleme (hatte ich zumindest mit Splittern immer) so von wegen nur noch 800x600 Auflösung etc. . 

Das die Karten runter skalieren ist ja normal, ist eben 21:9. Vor 2 Monaten habe ich mit AVerMedia aufgenommen + X-Split. Ging bei mir mit 21:9 - falls es nicht geht kannst du sie ja auch einfach wieder zurück schicken. Oder eben die 4k Karte .


----------



## Neclony (26. Februar 2014)

Ohje, das hört sich alles nicht so berauschend an...

Du hast 21:9 mit der AVerMedia Karte betrieben und dein Bild auch durch sie Ausgeben lassen? War dann dein Bild skaliert bzw unscharf? Hast du evtl die Aufnahme dieser Konstellation noch?  

Weil genau hier weiß ich nicht wie die Qualität ist! Die 4k Karte kommt gar nicht erst in Frage, so viele Abos habe ich nicht


----------



## uka (26. Februar 2014)

X-Split bietet ja einige Möglichkeiten, dort kannst du u.a. in UW aufnehmen (halt den Bereich festlegen). Die AVerMedia kommt mit ich glaube 3 Monaten X-Split Lizenz von hause aus daher. 

Ich konnte, insoweit ich mich entsinne, die eigentliche "Arbeit" die AVM machen lassen, aber eben über X-Split. 

Du kannst ja erstmal das Testen: https://www.xsplit.com/ , wenn es dienen "Ansprüchen" genügt, dann kannst ja in die AVM reinschnuppern . Video-Material habe ich aktuell nicht, aber die Qualität war so wie ich sie auch gesehen habe. Kann man dort alles einstellen (X-Split) - kostet nur Rechenleistung.


----------



## Neclony (26. Februar 2014)

Ich kenne X-Split nur zu gut! AVM ist ja soweit ich weiß ein Hardware-Decoder somit verbaucht es keine CPU 

Wegen der benötigten Rechenleistung mit XSplit hätte ich ja meinen zweiten PC ohne extra Grafikkarte oder sonst was, eben nur zum Streamen bzw Aufnehmen.
Wenn du sagst es funktioniert werde ich es mal so Testen hoffentlich bin ich da nicht zu pingelig wegen der Auflösung 

Das Ergebnis werde ich in den laufenden Tagen wenn alles da ist Posten (wen's halt Interessiert)


----------



## Superwip (26. Februar 2014)

> 1600€ hmpf...



Vermutlich gibt es *irgendwo* auch günstigere, vielleicht könnte man sich auch etwas mit einem FPGA "schnitzen".

Was vielleicht auch gehen könnte... Vielleicht kannst du deine GraKa irgendwie dazu überreden das sie das Bildsignal etwas runterskaliert auf dem zweiten Ausgang gespiegelt ausgibt sodass du dieses Signal dann mit einer normalen Capturekarte aufzeichnen kannst. Rein technisch sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein.


----------

